# Drunken Apple finishing sauce



## smokin365 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont know if something like this has been posted, but i was in a creative mood last weekend and came up with this finishing sauce.  
16 oz apple jelly
6 oz apple cider vinegar
1 can of tomato paste
2oz ourbon
1C brown sugar
1/8 tsp dry mustard
1/8 tsp white AND black pepper
simmer till sugar is dissolved

This is also good thickened up with cornstarch and used for bbq sauce.


----------



## supervman (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds good. 
I'll save this and try it. 
Thanks
V


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds good.  Have to wait until next weekend to try.  Have to try the chipolte this weekend and this next weekend.


----------

